# Clone bootable de BootCamp



## Marc ou Net (5 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de cloner la partition BootCamp (formatée en NTFS et avec l'aide de Tuxera NTFS for Mac) tout en conservant la possibilité de démarrer sur le clone de carte partition.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2016)

Je te conseille plutôt WInClone pour ca.
Il faudra utiliser comme disque de destination un disque formaté en FAT32 avec comme schema de partition MBR (attention par défaut, Utilitaire Disque utilise le schema GUID).

Ensuite WinClone pourra cloner ta partition BootCamp sur ce disque (en se chargeant de passer de FAT32 à NTFS)

Nota: pour pouvoir bosser Windows sur un disque externe USB, il me semble qu'il faut a minima Windows8


----------



## Marc ou Net (5 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Je te conseille plutôt WInClone pour ca.
> Il faudra utiliser comme disque de destination un disque formaté en FAT32 avec comme schema de partition MBR (attention par défaut, Utilitaire Disque utilise le schema GUID).
> 
> Ensuite WinClone pourra cloner ta partition BootCamp sur ce disque (en se chargeant de passer de FAT32 à NTFS)
> ...



Ce n'est pas pour le boiter sur un disque USB, pour qu'en cas de gros pépin je puisse faire un clone bootable sur le disque interne à partir du clone USB.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2016)

Alors WinClone me semble le meilleur utilitaire pour ca (c'est meme le seul que je connaisse)


----------



## Marc ou Net (5 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors WinClone me semble le meilleur utilitaire pour ca (c'est meme le seul que je connaisse)



Merci je vais m'y mettre ce soir. si vous avez d'autres astuces sans quitter OS X je serais preneur.


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2016)

J'ai un iMac 27 de 2015 sous El Capitan, ça fonctionne parfaitement en clone bootable, mais il y a un mais. Chez moi ça fonctionne à 100 % avec WinClone, mais dans un disque USB en Thunderbolt, pas du tout en USB 3.0.



Marc ou Net a dit:


> Merci je vais m'y mettre ce soir. si vous avez d'autres astuces sans quitter OS X je serais preneur.


Il n'y a qu'une installation dans une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware que l'on n'est pas obligé de redémarrer, c'est obligatoire avec une partition Boot Camp.


----------



## Marc ou Net (5 Juin 2016)

Mon cher Locke je n'ai que de l'USB 2 et un thunbolt tout aussi ancien. Mon MBP date de 6 ans.


----------



## Marc ou Net (5 Juin 2016)

Alors, d'après ce que je peux lire sur le site de WinClone, le logiciel semble fonctionner comme CCC, c'est à dire une appli OS X qui clone sans passer par une clé USB.

Sinon, on m'a parlé de CloneZilla et je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez de son efficacité pour OS X et Windows 7 (ou 10).


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

(Nota: si ton Mac à 6 ans, je doute qu'il ait du Thunderbolt.... )


Ce que je peux dire pour avoir eu à le faire, c'est que WinClone est très efficace pour sauvegarder une image disque de la partition BootCamp et la restaurer en cas de besoin. (À la différence de CCC, on ne peut pas actualiser le clone, il faut le refaire en intégralité à chaque fois, ce qui peut être long, notamment si on sauvegarde l'image disque sur un disque usb2)

Maintenant, je ne connais pas CloneZilla, mais si j'en crois ce tutorial
http://lemagtechno.com/tuto-clonezilla-sauvegarder-partitions-mac-windows-linux/
cet utilitaire semble être parfait pour dupliquer l'intégralité du disque dur avec toutes ses partitions (EFI, recoveryHD, BootCamp, MacOS X) et si besoin réaliser une restauration sur un nouveau disque. 

Par contre j'ignore ce qui se passe si on ne doit restaurer qu'une seule des partitions...
D'autre part, il faut créer un liceCD de CloneZilla, ce qui nécessite de pouvoir démarrer sur CD le Mac (ou créer un disque USB de boot de CloneZilla plutot qu'un CD)


----------



## Marc ou Net (6 Juin 2016)

@r e m y pour Thunderbolt je doute aussi. 

Sinon j'ai essayé CloneZilla mais il bloque parce que mon disque possède des partitions GPT et MBR et ça le bloque. Il me reste à présent à attendre quelques jours pour m'offrir WinClone.

Merci à vous tous.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Il ne devrait pas y avoir de MBR sur ton disque.... Et je ne crois pas qu'un meme disque puisse cumuler 2 systèmes de table de partition simultanément. C'est soit GPT soit GUID, mais les 2 en même temps sur un meme disque, ca m'étonne.


----------



## Marc ou Net (6 Juin 2016)

@r e m y C'est ça mon problème et je ne sais pas comment le résoudre sans tout casser.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> @r e m y C'est ça mon problème et je ne sais pas comment le résoudre sans tout casser.


si c'est effectivement le cas, il va falloir invoquer les Spécialistes, the Greatest!, j'ai nommé: macomaniac et jeanjd63....


----------



## Marc ou Net (6 Juin 2016)

Merci r e m y.

Oh chers Dieux de l'Informatique de la Force Fenêtrée et de la Pomme Croquée ! Oh, @macomaniac et @jeanjd63 pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce petit problème de table de partition ?

@r e m y : Ça ne fait pas trop là ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Juin 2016)

Salut.  En principe c'est winclone qui permet de sauvegarder la partition bootcamp. 
Un nouveau venu est peut être à tester : http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/hdm-mac/
@+


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Le souci à résoudre pour commencer, c'est que notre ami pense avoir simultanément sur son disque interne des partitions MBR et GUID, ce qui empêcherait CloneZilla d'en faire une image....


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Merci r e m y.
> 
> Oh chers Dieux de l'Informatique de la Force Fenêtrée et de la Pomme Croquée ! Oh, @macomaniac et @jeanjd63 pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce petit problème de table de partition ?
> 
> @r e m y : Ça ne fait pas trop là ?



Non c'est le minimum vu la pointure de ces demi-dieux....


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Juin 2016)

Tu peux depuis le terminal donner le retour de :
diskutil list


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Juin 2016)

Tu peux aussi donner les retours de 
sudo gpt -r show disk0


----------



## Marc ou Net (11 Juin 2016)

@jeanjd35 : Alors l'utilitaire de Parangon (cité plus haut) permet de résoudre ce problème, sauf que pour avoir ma partition BootCamp bootable, il me faut rester en MBR+GPT. De plus, une fois la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10, ma partition BootCamp n'est plus reconnu comme disque bootable que si j'appuie sur alt au démarrage du Mac.

Voici les retours :
_VoiciMa35MarcB:~ marcbleriot2$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.3 GB   disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                500.0 GB   disk0s4

VoiciMa35MarcB:~ marcbleriot2$ sudo gpt -r show disk0
Password:
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
gpt show: error: bogus map
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': No such file or directory_​


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2016)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> ma partition BootCamp n'est plus reconnu comme disque bootable que si j'appuie sur alt au démarrage du Mac.


C'est tout à fait normal, car cela veut dire que dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage que ton disque dur en OS X est sélectionné. Si tu veux faire l'inverse, sélectionne ta partition Boot Camp comme disque de démarrage et tu devras maintenir la touche Alt pour avoir OS X.


----------



## Marc ou Net (11 Juin 2016)

Justement, c'est ça le problème : BootCamp est visible dans le Finder mais le panneau de démarrage ne la voit pas, ni WinClone. 
Même l'utilitaire de disque ne la voit pas directement comme le montre ces deux screenshots :





et


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Juin 2016)

Pour la commande :
gpt -r show disk0
Il faut au préalable démonter la partition. 
Pour cela il faut démarrer en mode recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis lancer le terminal (menu/utilitaires) et taper la commande 
diskutil umountdisk disk0
Puis
gpt -r show disk0


----------



## Marc ou Net (11 Juin 2016)

@jeanjd63 Je viens de réaliser ta piste et voici ce que ce malotru de Terminal (à partir de la partition de secours - Cmd+R) :
-bash-3.2# diskutil unmountdisk disk0
Unmount of all volumes on disk0 was successful
-bash-3.2# gpt -r show disk0
gpt show: disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
gpt show: error: bogus map
gpt show: unable to open device 'disk0': No such file or directory​Il est gonflé je trouve, non ? En tout cas, je ne peux pas dire que je suis rassuré.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Juin 2016)

Après le umount, tente
gpt -r show /dev/disk0


----------



## Marc ou Net (11 Juin 2016)

Il affiche le même message d'erreur avec le chemin "/dev/disl0"


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

Salut *Marc *
 *Jean*​
Dans «El Capitan» (qui est manifestement l'OS impliqué d'après la capture de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» - reconnaissable entre mille à son affiche ripolinée





 ) - il n'est plus nécessaire que les systèmes de fichiers du disque-cible de la commande *gpt* soient démontés (mais ce pré-requis était encore vrai dans des OS antérieurs - apparemment, l'utilitaire *gpt* a reçu une mise-à-jour silencieuse). Donc, étant donné le disque-cible *disk0* (le disque interne du Mac), plus besoin que le système de fichiers de la partition de l'OS (*disk0s2*) soit démonté en préalable de la commande.

Je pense que le message d'erreur provient du fait que la commande *gpt* requiert d'élever les permissions d'utilisateur, donc de passer par *sudo*. Essaye la commande suivante :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ => tu devrais obtenir l'affichage de la distribution des blocs de ton disque


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Juin 2016)

Bonjour macomaniac.
En effet je suis bien sous El Capitan (je suis complètement désolé d'avoir oublié de le préciser).
Donc j'ai testé la même commande depuis la partition Recovery (qui n'accepte pas la commande "sudo" apparement) et sur ma partition principale il semble que ma commande "gpt" reste bloquée sur la même réponse : 

Je suis un peu plus désespéré…


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 ta session courante ouverte, dans le «Terminal» d'«El Capitan» => tu es sûr qu'elle avorte ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Juin 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
> ...


Malheureusement oui. La preuve :


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Juin 2016)

Je pense que tu as un un soucis de partitionnement. 
Perso je sauvegarderai mes partitions, je reformaterai mon disque, recreerai la partition bootcamp et tenterai de restaurer les partitions.


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Juin 2016)

@jeanjd63 C'est bien ce que craignais et ça va me prendre un certain temps. Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancée des travaux en commençant par la sauvegarde des données.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2016)

Salut *Marc

Jean* te l'a fait courte - *maco* peut te le faire en mode _Navajo_ (qui consiste à repartir de la création du monde pour en déduire à la fin pourquoi le chien de _N'a-Qu'un-Cheval_ n'aboie plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[MODE_NAVAJO : ON]

Je pense que tu as effectivement un problème de table de partition.

Une table de partition consiste en une série de descripteurs de l'espace du disque (dont la série numérotée des blocs de *1* à *n* ; la définiton des partitions comme secteurs commençant au bloc n° tant et finissant au bloc n° tant etc.). Ces descripteurs résident sur les blocs d'en-tête du disque, constituant le "*secteur de boo*t" : la zone d'accès au disque du *Programme Interne* du Mac ou *EFI*.

Sur un disque Mac, contrairement à ce qu'on s'imagine, il n'y a pas une table de partition, mais toujours *2* :

*- a)* la Table de Partition maîtresse, qui est la *GPT* (*G*UID *P*artition *T*able), dont les descripteurs résident sur les blocs *1-32* d'en-tête du disque (avec un backup sur les 32 derniers). C'est elle qui indexe la distribution des blocs du disque en partitions, et ce sont ces descripteurs que lit l'*EFI* au boot.

*- b)* la Table de Partition auxiliaire, qui est une *MBR* (*M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord), dont les descripteurs résident sur le bloc *0* exclusivement. Son statut régulier est d'être une *PMBR* (*Protective_MBR*) : elle est chargée de protéger la *GPT* maîtresse contre des manipulations par des programmes d'installation non-Apple. Du point de vue description de partitions, sa caractéristique est qu'elle "mappe" (cartographie) l'ensemble des blocs du disque (après ceux qui supportent les tables de partition) en une seule & unique partition : la *PMBR* est donc une table mono-partitionnée.​
Une fois considéré cet état de fait : la co-existence pacifique de 2 tables de partition (*GPT - PMBR*) sur tout disque Mac ; il peut se produire que la table de partition auxliaire *PMBR* subisse une conversion vers la forme *HMBR* (*Hybrid_MBR*). Une table de partition *HMBR* n'est plus mono-partitionnée, mais indexe les blocs du disque en *3* (au plus) partitions qui sont l'écho exact de partitions pré-définies dans la *GPT* en ce qui concerne les exacts secteurs de blocs cartographiés. Bref, une *Hybrid_MBR* (située sur le bloc *0* en remplacement de la *PMBR*) est un double de la *GPT* selon le type logique *MBR*.

L'existence d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque d'un Mac est toujours critique, d'un point de vue logique, car cette table de partition n'assure plus la fonction "*Protective*" de la *GPT* qu'avait la *PMBR* mono-partitionnée ; mais elle rend possible à des programmes non Apple (à base Windows) d'intervenir sur les partitions du disque déterminées par la *GPT*, dans la mesure où elle représente ces mêmes exacts secteurs de blocs "du point de vue" *MBR*. C'est donc une porte ouverte à des tentatives (par exemple de re-dimensionnement) ciblées sur des secteurs logiques déterminés, mais qui, s'ils opèrent, n'auront aucune mise-à-jour dans la *GPT* qui, elle, conservera la définition des secteurs primitifs.

On s'achemine alors vers un conflit potentiel de tables de partition, avec le risque d'erreurs de blocs pouvant invalider carrément la cartographie *GPT* - dont des partitions peuvent ne plus représenter des secteurs bootables, si même la *GPT* toute entière n'est pas corrompue.

Les échecs de l'utilitaire *gpt* (dans des commandes formellement impeccables) à lire la distribution actuelle des blocs de ton disque conformément aux descripteurs de la *GPT*, m'incitent fortement à penser que, suite à un conflit des tables *HMBR* vs *GPT*, la *GPT* comporte des erreurs.

En effet, le message : « *gpt show: /dev/disk0: Suspicious MBR at sector 0* » n'a (à mon sens) qu'une interprétation possible : sur le secteur de boot du bloc *0* de ton disque, existe actuellement une *HMBR* (*Hybrid_MBR*) et non plus une *PMBR*.

Mais encore plus préoccupant est le message d'erreur suivant : « *gpt show: error: bogus map* ». Car ledit *bogus est *équivalent de l'Américain _fake_ : en bon Français « bidon » (factice). Voici comment je décode : la présence d'une *Hybrid_MBR* sur le bloc *0* a permis des opérations affectant les partitions, avec la conséquence que la cartographie des blocs par la table de partition *GPT* est devenue *bogus*. Raison pour laquelle l'utilitaire *gpt* plante.

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse rattraper le coup au niveau des 2 tables en mesurant exactement les effets qu'entraînerait telle ou telle manpulation (en tout cas, pour ma part, je jette l'éponge). Car, avec l'utilitaire tiers *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ il serait certes possible de reconvertir la *HMBR* du bloc *0* en *PMBR*, mais avec le risque que ta partition *BOOTCAMP* ne boote plus - et sans que cela ne garantisse qu'il soit possible d'apurer pour autant la *GPT* par ailleurs.

En résumé : je pense que le mieux est de suivre (comme tu l'as décidé) le conseil de *Jean* : sauvegarder > retabler > ré-installer.

Je pense que, pour sauvegarder ta partition *Macintosh HD*, le mieux serait que tu fasses un clone intégral sur un DDE grâce à la démo (gratuite un mois sans limitation fonctionnelle) de ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜. Il faut juste que le disque de ton DDE ait une table *GPT* (*GUID*) et que le volume d'accueil du clone ait un format de système de fichiers *JHFS+* (*Mac OS étendu journalisé*), afin que tu puisse démarrer sur le clone et opérer à partir de lui ton retablage / rétro-clonage. Pour Windows : je n'y connais rien, donc je ne peux pas t'aider.

[MODE_NAVAJO : OFF]


----------



## Marc ou Net (12 Juin 2016)

@macomaniac Merci pour ce mode Navaro qui m'a permis de comprendre mon problème. Et pour CCC, je l'ai déjà et grâce au forum j'ai acquis le pendant pour les partitions BootCamp. Allez, je me lance dans les grands travaux.


----------



## Marc ou Net (14 Juin 2016)

Bonjour à vous. Donc il semble que la mise à jour vers Windows 10  depuis un Windows plus ancien met à mal la table de partition.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Juin 2016)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Bonjour à vous. Donc il semble que la mise à jour vers Windows 10  depuis un Windows plus ancien met à mal la table de partition.


Intéressant (si on, peut dire). Et sinon en restaurant les 2 clones ça fonctionne?
Ce serait super que tu fasses un petit résumé de tes opérations. Ça peut toujours servir à d'autres.


----------



## Marc ou Net (14 Juin 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Intéressant (si on, peut dire). Et sinon en restaurant les 2 clones ça fonctionne?
> Ce serait super que tu fasses un petit résumé de tes opérations. Ça peut toujours servir à d'autres.


J'ai réussi à faire clone de ma partition Mac mais pas de la partie Windows. Cette dernière ne possédant de documents que je ne puisse récupérer ailleurs, et aussi parce que WinClone ne trouvait pas la partition Bootcamp.
Ce n'est qu'une fois la partition Mac recréée à l'aide du clone, que j'ai recréé ma partition Windows à partir de zéro. C'est en tentant de cloner Windows que j'ai découvert que *WinClone est incompatible avec les utilitaires permettant à OS X de lire les partitions NTFS*.
Un achat inutile de ma part donc (je parle de Tuxera NTFS for Mac) et une fois désinstallé WinClone fonctionne parfaitement.
Donc ma partition Mac fonctionne sans problème et à présent il me faut être très patient car Windows Update de Windows 7 est très très lent. 
Je reste présent si vous désirez des éclaircissements ou plus.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2016)

*Marc*

Il aurait suffi, non de désinstaller, mais de désactiver «Tuxera» dans le panneau des Préférence Système [ce qui aurait vraisemblablement désactivé un *daemon*, j'imagine) - pour que «Winclone» puisse  cloner ta partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Je conjecture, en effet, que pour cloner *BOOTCAMP*, «Winclone» requiert un accès à un système de fichiers *ntfs* remonté au mode "*lecture seule*", ce que devait empécher le *daemon* de «Tuxera»...


----------



## Marc ou Net (14 Juin 2016)

Hello macmaniac.
Pour Tuxera et WinClone, il faut désactiver Tuxera ET redémarrer le Mac pour le bon fonctionnement de WinClone. Pas très user-friendly surtout pour un clonage hebdomadaire.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

WinClone n'est pas l'idéal pour un clonage hebdomadaire. Il ne cree pas de clone incrémental, il faut faire un clone intégral à chaque fois.


----------



## Marc ou Net (15 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> WinClone n'est pas l'idéal pour un clonage hebdomadaire. Il ne cree pas de clone incrémental, il faut faire un clone intégral à chaque fois.


En effet, c'est ce que j'ai découvert. Mais je n'utilise pas cette partition tout le temps donc je n'aurais pas besoin d'une sauvegarde aussi régulière qu'avec le Mac. Mais quelqu'un connaît un moyen de faire une sauvegarde incrémentale je suis preneur.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

En lisant ce qui est dit sur le sujet sur le site de TwoCanoes (éditeur de WinClone), ça semble beaucoup plus compliqué sur Windows que sur MacOS. 
Tout ce que peut proposer WinClone (à la manière de Windows d'ailleurs) c'est de sauvegarder de façon incrementale le dossier Utilisateur. Par contre pour le systeme lui-même, il faut le cloner intégralement si on veut qu'il reste fonctionnel. 

Concernant le conflit entre WinClone et Tuxera, ou tout autre gestionnaire NTFS, j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout pour restaurer la partition BootCamp que ca pose probleme, au moment où WinClone formatte en NTFS la partition préparée en FAT32. 
Le reste du temps, et notamment durant l'opération de lecture de la partition BootCmp pour en sauvegarder une image, il n'y a pas de conflit.


----------



## Marc ou Net (15 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Concernant le conflit entre WinClone et Tuxera, ou tout autre gestionnaire NTFS, j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout pour restaurer la partition BootCamp que ca pose probleme, au moment où WinClone formatte en NTFS la partition préparée en FAT32.
> Le reste du temps, et notamment durant l'opération de lecture de la partition BootCmp pour en sauvegarder une image, il n'y a pas de conflit.


Dans mon cas Tuxera empêchait carrément WinClone de trouver la partition BootCamp. 

Pour le reste c'est ce que je vais faire. Dieu de la Science Informatique de la Fenêtre et du Fruit Défendu pourquoi n'existe-t-il pas le pendant de CCC pour BootCamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juin 2016)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Dieu de la Science Informatique de la Fenêtre et du Fruit Défendu



Ô _Adam_ - prends modèle sur cette maxime de _Descartes_ : « changer mes désirs plutôt que l'ordre du monde ». Je te l'adapte : au lieu de désirer le fruit défendu (Windows sur Mac - qui n'a d'une pomme que l'apparence), garde dans sa belle simplicité l'ordre de l'Eden (macOS sur Mac)... ☜


----------



## Marc ou Net (15 Juin 2016)




----------

